# Do you sharpen your punch cutters when they get dull?



## Wag (Feb 8, 2010)

If you do, how do you do it?

I know some of these punch cutters are fairly expensive. I can see tossing a $2 punch because it's dull, but not a $30 punch.

I have a couple cheap "bullet style" punch cutters and they are all starting to get real dull. Kinda like my humor. If I put them in my gun, will they fire?

What do you do with your punch cutters?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

How about a very fine wet stone? I have a slow speed one electric I use for fine stuff never tried it for this but maybe I will just to see.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a diamond lap that I use to sharpen my cutters.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Wag said:


> If I put them in my gun, will they fire?
> 
> What do you do with your punch cutters?


LMAO is it a .44 mag? Thats about the right caliber.. I have a few of the bullet type myself and I toss them when they get dull. Though My Fiance got me a Xikar Element lighter for xmass and it has a punch in the bottom of it. I would think that the expensive ones would be made from a surgical stainless and wouldnt really dull. I havent had it long enough to tell yet.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Would be quite hard to sharpen something that is round.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I would imagine if you have a steady hand and a vise you could do it with a Dremel.

Attachments


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There are punch cuttters that are self-sharpening,,, Xi 008 Punch cutter that go for about $40. This is one of the reasons I don't have many punch cutters...they do get dull but not sure about the above punch...if it's from a good company and warranted for life...this is the one to get.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Cigary said:


> There are punch cuttters that are self-sharpening,,, Xi 008 Punch cutter that go for about $40. This is one of the reasons I don't have many punch cutters...they do get dull but not sure about the above punch...if it's from a good company and warranted for life...this is the one to get.


Do you suppose that Xikar would sharpen the one on my element if it ever got dull?


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have had a xikar get dull. sent it back and they sharpened it. If you buy one, keep the paperwork because it will tell you where to send it when it dulls. The only problem with trying to sharpen it your self is that it will never be even. Due the the fact it is done by hand, the angle will vary and the edge will not be straight. That being said, I have sharpened some less expensive punch cutters by hand and they were fine.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Cigary said:


> There are punch cuttters that are self-sharpening,,, Xi 008 Punch cutter that go for about $40. This is one of the reasons I don't have many punch cutters...they do get dull but not sure about the above punch...if it's from a good company and warranted for life...this is the one to get.


 I have the gold toned xikar punch, and while I keep it on my keychain, have never been happy with it, due to what I consider being dull. 
After a year or so, I thought maybe I got a bum one, sent it to xikar and they sent me a new one. Same thing. 
At this point, I only use it, for a cigar that has a hard draw, to loosen it up, of if I dont have any other cutter. 
I would love to know exactly how to sharpen this. I have a fairly complete set of dremels and attachments up the ying yang. 
I mean they are so dull, you couldnt give yourself a papercut with one.

J


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

When my cheapie punch gets dull I will try a round file to it and see if I can the the inside a little sharper then pretty sure there is some sort of sandpaper that I can use on the outside.... will this cost more than the punch Yes but then I will if its possible.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Cigary, where were you when i posted this thread http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/281390-self-sharpening-cigar-punch.html ? Any way where did you find the info on it being self sharpening, i have only found it on one obscure article?


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Haven't had to sharpen my Vector punch yet (two years now), but did have a couple of cheapies that I took apart then place it in a lathe at work and sharpened them with a fine round sharpening stone. I suppose if you you don't have axcess to a lathe then you could chuck it up in a drill and have somebody man the trigger while you hone it.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Mr_Black said:


> Do you suppose that Xikar would sharpen the one on my element if it ever got dull?


O yeh!! 
They better!! I sent a 007 back that had a minor flaw and they fixed it no questions asked.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a cheapie bullet punch that works fairly well and the punches built in to my Bugatti lighter if there is absolutely nothing else around. I figure when the bullet punch wears out I'll invest in a Xikar with a lifetime warranty. I don't really punch very often though. Now that I have my Xikar Xi1 I tend to use that for almost everything.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Mr_Black said:


> Do you suppose that Xikar would sharpen the one on my element if it ever got dull?


*Yep*



quincy627 said:


> I have had a xikar get dull. sent it back and they sharpened it. If you buy one, keep the paperwork because it will tell you where to send it when it dulls. The only problem with trying to sharpen it your self is that it will never be even. Due the the fact it is done by hand, the angle will vary and the edge will not be straight. That being said, I have sharpened some less expensive punch cutters by hand and they were fine.


*Xikar is one of the good companies...all you need to do is contact them and tell them what you have and they will handle it from there.*



veteranvmb said:


> I have the gold toned xikar punch, and while I keep it on my keychain, have never been happy with it, due to what I consider being dull.
> After a year or so, I thought maybe I got a bum one, sent it to xikar and they sent me a new one. Same thing.
> At this point, I only use it, for a cigar that has a hard draw, to loosen it up, of if I dont have any other cutter.
> I would love to know exactly how to sharpen this. I have a fairly complete set of dremels and attachments up the ying yang.
> ...


*You're as bad as I am Jerry,,,everything we need for cigars we buy. I bought a punch a year ago that is a keychain model which is the Havana Retractable Model ...this sucker will circumcise an alligator and then spit out the offending piece of what's left. I've used mine a few times when my V Cutter wasn't around and it works great..cuts perfect and then retracts the piece of tobacco very easily. Cost me like $4...one of my better deals.*



snagstangl said:


> Cigary, where were you when i posted this thread http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/281390-self-sharpening-cigar-punch.html ? Any way where did you find the info on it being self sharpening, i have only found it on one obscure article?


*I was obviously on a cruise as I don't remember that thread. I Googled the article and came up with it as this thread interested me...I've always heard the punches were a PIA because they went dull after awhile and figgered that a manufacturer would have to address this sooner or later. Why buy a punch for $30 and up if it's just going to get dull?*


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *I was obviously on a cruise as I don't remember that thread. I Googled the article and came up with it as this thread interested me...I've always heard the punches were a PIA because they went dull after awhile and figgered that a manufacturer would have to address this sooner or later. Why buy a punch for $30 and up if it's just going to get dull?*


I would think that if Gerber can make a multi tool with a laser cut blade that is guaranteed not to dull for 10 years, im sure they can make a punch with the same material. I guess that maybe there has never been much of a demand?


----------



## ave (Jan 23, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I would imagine if you have a steady hand and a vise you could do it with a Dremel.


Amen to this! And you can give it a nice polish too while at it...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i dont, i only have one on the bottom of my element, and it has not gotten dull yet, and i use it quite a bit, but if it did i would just sent it to xikar and let them take care of it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Mr_Black said:


> I would think that if Gerber can make a multi tool with a laser cut blade that is guaranteed not to dull for 10 years, im sure they can make a punch with the same material. I guess that maybe there has never been much of a demand?





gibson_es said:


> i dont, i only have one on the bottom of my element, and it has not gotten dull yet, and i use it quite a bit, but if it did i would just sent it to xikar and let them take care of it.


*All of this talk about Punches have got me intersted in them. I know the one I have works perfect but then again I don't use it everyday and kind of wonder what the shelf life will be. I would think that more manufacturers will get on the bandwagon to come up with Punches that won't dull as quick or there will be a way to change out blades at a very low cost. I like the Punch that will retract the piece that is in there and spit it out...I can see problems when it gets dull as it will tear the wrapper as you twist and turn it in the head.*


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> i dont, i only have one on the bottom of my element, and it has not gotten dull yet, and i use it quite a bit, but if it did i would just sent it to xikar and let them take care of it.


I love my element both for the super sharp punch but also its lighting obviously. I will be surprised the day that it has a hard time punching. I only punch my cigars, unless its a torpedo which i rarely have. Not that I am opposed to cutting, I just think that it keeps the end of the cigar neater. If I find that I need more draw I will just give it a poke


----------



## Wag (Feb 8, 2010)

Y'all are throwing out some good ideas. 

I do have a dremel laying around here. Will have to look and see what kind of sharpening stones I have for it that might work. 

Someone mentioned sandpaper. That made me think of the roll of emery cloth I have laying around. That would probably do a good job and could be rolled up tight enough to fit inside the punch so the inside edge could be worked as well as the outside. The only problem with it I could see is that it might be a slow, tedious process. However, Mr. Mayorga's idea of putting the punch in a drill motor could make quick work of it.

I just hope I don't have a "Tim Taylor" moment and end up with the punch lodged in my forehead. (I consider my forehead one of my best features!)


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Xikar 009 for $20 on Mash up right now
problem solved, If it gets dull send it to them


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Xikar 009 for $20 on Mash up right now
> problem solved, If it gets dull send it to them


I did the first post just to get it out there before the mash up ended

Now for real.

I have 2 ideas to sharpen a circle

1. If you could set up your cutter on a lathe of some sort maybe a drill or something to make it spin

then hold your stone or some type of sharpening tool up to the spinning circular blade. I think this would be the best way to keep the blade even.

2. my second idea would be to take a sharpening stone then drill a V shaped hole in it. In a way the shape that the round cutter could be put in the hole and twisted back and forth.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Cigary said:


> *Yep*
> 
> *Xi**. I bought a punch a year ago that is a keychain model which is the Havana Retractable Model ...this sucker will circumcise an alligator and then spit out the offending piece of what's left. I've used mine a few times when my V Cutter wasn't around and it works great..cuts perfect and then retracts the piece of tobacco very easily. Cost me like $4...one of my better deals.*
> 
> *I was obviously on a cruise as *


 Thanks for the tip Gary, now I need to find that punch and an alligator to check it out. I guess I need to find a male alligator. Any of you southern boys can tell me, where to get one???

An as far as a cruise, you should just state Gary, when you are not on one, it would be easier. LOL

J


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

One thing to think about, when they're dull, they're not dead dull (unless you drop one...) You could probably bring it back up to par by taking some very fine, like 600-800 grit wet dry paper, rolling it up, sticling it in (through the back if you have access) and twisting it around half a dozen times.

Don't oversharpen, you'll wind up wearing away too much. Everytime I see someone talk about sharpening something besides a knife, there's always that element of removing too much material. Anyone familiar with chainsaws? a dull blade is brought to life with two to three passes of a fine file. Shaving razors are brought back up by a dozen passes on a strop with no abrasive qualities. Just a little bit, then give it a shot.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> Thanks for the tip Gary, now I need to find that punch and an alligator to check it out. I guess I need to find a male alligator. Any of you southern boys can tell me, where to get one???
> 
> An as far as a cruise, you should just state Gary, when you are not on one, it would be easier. LOL
> 
> J


It's the Havana Retractable Punch...Amazon.com: Havana Retractable Black Cigar Punch: Kitchen & Dining

Yes, all things cruises ask me before purchasing one as I can usually get them for cheaper than anyone I know and I'm planning another one...just can't get enough.


----------



## Wag (Feb 8, 2010)

Trip59 said:


> One thing to think about, when they're dull, they're not dead dull (unless you drop one...) You could probably bring it back up to par by taking some very fine, like 600-800 grit wet dry paper, rolling it up, sticling it in (through the back if you have access) and twisting it around half a dozen times.
> 
> Don't oversharpen, you'll wind up wearing away too much. Just a little bit, then give it a shot.


*Bingo! We have a winner!*

I had some free time tonight at work. Grabbed a small piece of 240 emory cloth. I rolled it up and inserted it INTO the cutter. Rotated the punch a few times. Then I wrapped it around the outside edge and rotated for several more. Next thing I know the punch is cutting THROUGH the emory cloth and into my thumb! Ouch.....

No need for lathes, drill or anything high speed. Appearantly the metal in this punch is fairly soft. It didn't take much to get it sharp. It now cuts better than it did when it was new.But be careful!

Now, if I can get my guillotine cutters sharpened I will be all set.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I usually just keep punches on key rings, and toss when the become dull.

I do sharpen metal daily as part of my job and can tell you
the is a difference between sharp and creating a "hairy" edge or microscopic
burs. Fact is, an unfinished or unpolished edge will cut better, but will dullen quickly. As soon as the microscopic edge falls off, you are where you started.
Most punches are very soft metal, not nearly as hard as good stainless.

For the heck of it last night, I used a maroon colored Tex Pad.....
I cut a dog rocket, and it was VERY good.....however it won't stay that way for long....IMHO, if you like punches, get a good stainless with a guarantee
and be done with it...unless you enjoy tinkering....


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I usually just keep punches on key rings, and toss when the become dull.
> 
> I do sharpen metal daily as part of my job and can tell you
> the is a difference between sharp and creating a "hairy" edge or microscopic
> ...


People think that a chef's steel (the rod you see them flamboyantly swiping a knife over) sharpens, what it does is fold the fine edge back and forth as well as burnish on a microscopic level, causing a very fine sawtooth pattern, like Asmartbull described. That's one reason you see them do it so often, it cuts great but dulls quickly. The sandpaper gig, especially with finer grits, will produce a clean edge and stay sharp longer, though as mentioned, it'll only stay sharp as long as the quality of steel will let it...
Trip


----------



## JFought (Jun 8, 2016)

Most quality punches can be sharpened by the maker. However, I have a favorite that was a premium included with an order of La Gloria Cubana. The punch cylinder can be removed. After researching on the web, I came to the conclusion that a Dremel tool would be the optimum one to use for this. There are many bits for fine work for this tool. However, a fine rat tail file can work too. If you have ever sharpened a good knife blade you know the steady strokes you need to use. In this case I secured the cylinder in a bench vise using an old scrap of soft leather. Roll the leather around the cylinder a couple of times and CAREFULLY grip it with the vise being aware that you could crush or crack it if you apply too much force. The leather allows you to give a snug grip. With the cutting edge usually on the inside, place the end of the file inside and twist/rotate the file as you withdraw the file. You will do this maybe five times and then reposition the cylinder in the vise to continue around the circumference. Remove from vise and test on the soft leather. This also cleans the edge. Do not use ANY cleaners or lubricants as the residue may transfer to your cigar. Clean with alcohol and a cotton swab.

You can also use the Dremel bit with the same method of securing the cylinder in the vise. I did see a YouTube video if a leather punch being sharpened on an oiled stone. But this was for cylinders held in a punch handle with an outside beveled edge.

I hope this helps.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've never had one long enough for it to need sharpened. But the dremel seems like the way to go


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Necropost, but I enjoyed and learned from reading it. Only punch I've used is built into my "fishing lighter" - a $10 jet with mirror in the cap to see your cherry and punch integrated into the bottom. But I think I'll grab some .223 cases and sharpen up the rim to have some spare punches on hand. Hell, I may do a nickel .45 shell for the 70 ring gauge in my humidor.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I'm a bit of a knife-nut and have numerous sharpeners including diamond round & tapered types. These are useful for sharpening serrated blades. I've never used one of these sharpeners on a cigar punch cutter, though.

I own several of these, good product -

Amazon.com: Smith's DRET Diamond Retractable Sharpener: Home Improvement

I don't own this DMT model, but they make very high quality sharpeners (I own many of their other models) -






These can be readily found in outdoors sporting goods stores which cater to hunters, fishermen, campers, hikers etc


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Hijack alert: @Joe Sticks - you any good at sharpening recurve blades? Share your secrets!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Hijack alert: @Joe Sticks - you any good at sharpening recurve blades? Share your secrets!


Hi So Cal Gunner - I use round or half round sharpeners (like those pictured in the links I posted above) for recurves. Size of tool needs to be suitable for size of the particular knife. I put the knife in a vise and work using handtools. Its more time consuming, but less likely to overheat the blade and ruin its temper.

If at all possible, first practice on a cheapo blade. Don't ask how I learned that lesson !


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Hijack alert: @Joe Sticks - you any good at sharpening recurve blades? Share your secrets!


My Zero tolerance 301 has a huge recurve. The Ken Onion model worksharp is a godsend, mirror finish and convex edge. I love it. I know a lot of people like flat ground and hand sharpening but IMO, the Ken Onion Worksharp is the bees knees

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Drummerguy1584 said:


> My Zero tolerance 301 has a huge recurve. The Ken Onion model worksharp is a godsend, mirror finish and convex edge. I love it. I know a lot of people like flat ground and hand sharpening but IMO, the Ken Onion Worksharp is the bees knees
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


I've got the Spyderco system and while labor intensive, it works pretty good for a guy like me that can't use a whetstone to save his ass. For recurves, you use the "point" of the triangular stones vs the flat sides. Still a pain in the butt for me with recurves.

I've kicked around getting that KO worksharp for years and even let a guy sharpen my knife with it as a demo - he took a lot of material off, including some of the tip. That scared me away. If HE did that, I can only image how bad I'd F it up.


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

I tried it on some kitchen knives first, it's all about what kind of steel and how much pressure you put into it. On S30V it'll be perfect. On softer steel it may take too much off. I've never had an issue with tips, just want ch a lot of videos and how to's first. It's well worth it and has made me a believer in convex edges. He angle vs blade width is also very important


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't sharpen my punch cutters,

but they never seem to dull....


probably because I never use them :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I've got the Spyderco system and while labor intensive, it works pretty good for a guy like me that can't use a whetstone to save his ass. For recurves, you use the "point" of the triangular stones vs the flat sides. Still a pain in the butt for me with recurves.
> 
> I've kicked around getting that KO worksharp for years and even let a guy sharpen my knife with it as a demo - he took a lot of material off, including some of the tip. That scared me away. If HE did that, I can only image how bad I'd F it up.


Ive got a couple of the Spyderco Sharpmaker systems, a couple of the
Work Sharps, a motorized belt set up, Japanese wet stones, various pads for doing convex edges, etc, etc, etc. (Yeah, I'm a knife knut.) You're right about the Work Sharp. Run the knife tip too close to the belt edge and it will curl around it and round off the tip. Junk knives from Goodwill are good to practice technique on. Don't ask how I learned that lesson :crying:


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

@Joe Sticks - I'm a bit of a knife nut too, but between guns and cigars, the knife collecting suffers on the premium end.
You know there is a "show your knives" thread here, right? In fact, I think there is an EDC one too. In any case, you need to get busy and start posting brother.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> @Joe Sticks - I'm a bit of a knife nut too, but between guns and cigars, the knife collecting suffers on the premium end.


I hear ya brother ! All I can say, (and often do) - I'm glad I bought a lot of the guns I own "way back when". It's pretty shocking to come across boxes of ammo and gun purchase receipts of stuff I bought 10 years + ago. Prices have soared - long term dollar inflation has taken its toll.

Well, I guess we can call all this stuff an 'investment'. It sure has done better than a lot of things. That's my story and I'm sticking to it !


----------

